# Car Jacking!Who's Covered?Who's Not?



## wootley (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok, this car jacking issue now seems to be getting out of hand, spoke to my insurance company today to check if im covered or not and im waiting for them to get back to me (lets hope I dont get car jacked in the mean time!).

So who's with which insurance company and are you covered or not?

Im with Keith Micheals by the way.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I think having one of these under your driver seat will cover you from most jacking attempts.


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*Car Jacking*

Hi m8,

A Sword isn't much good against a sawn off shotgun or pistol shoved in your face even if you know how to use one. I am going to fit one of the Anti Hijack systems, something like the clifford blackjack.

I don't know how the insurance companies view these though. If it works as they say shouldn't matter cause whoever hijacks your car will ave to get out and leave it so at least you get the car back.

Kev


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah, i depend it's all down to where you're from. You don't get people with guns in the town i live back home, but you do get people car jacking with baseball bats and things.


----------



## wootley (Feb 9, 2004)

xaero1 said:


> *I think having one of these under your driver seat will cover you from most jacking attempts. *


I think a Tanto would fit better under the seat Xaero1!

Autowatch also do a Anti Carjacking device which works in the same way as Cliffords, yet to find anyone who's had any experiance with them.

Does your insurance cover you against carjacking?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry to hijack this thread  but how does the different type of systems work? Over here in Norway we still dont need this, but we have heard of some people that this happend to. 

Asim.... :smokin:


----------



## wootley (Feb 9, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> *Sorry to hijack this thread  but how does the different type of systems work? Over here in Norway we still dont need this, but we have heard of some people that this happend to.
> 
> Asim.... :smokin: *


As far as I can make out the clifford version you have to enter a code into a keypad everytime you enter the car, so the system seems to work on the car doors opening and closing, the autowatch system works in the same way but you have to flip a hidden switch.

Never seen one working, so if anyone knows any different let us know.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Anti-hijax*

That's exactly how it works, you have a two button keypad and you enter your code in everytime you drive the car. It is a bit of a pita though, even if you open your car door you have to re-enter.

Had one on a previous car, will be putting it on my new R33!
T


----------

